# Anyone else nervous about what trump could do to Canada?



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 14, 2018)

I have some anxiety problems so I may just be blowing this out of proportion but I've been concerned about what trump has on his (flawed) mind... Annexing Canada? Nuking them? Hell he could just tarrif us to bankruptcy!

I know we are allies but trump doesn't seem to like us that much. So what do you guys think...?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2018)

dunno if him claiming us to be the enemy can really qualify us as being allies


----------



## Old (Jun 14, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> I have some anxiety problems so I may just be blowing this out of proportion but I've been concerned about what trump has on his (flawed) mind... Annexing Canada? Nuking them? Hell he could just tarrif us to bankruptcy!
> 
> I know we are allies but trump doesn't seem to like us that much. So what do you guys think...?



Not to worry, he’s on his way out.  Tune in tomorrow!


----------



## bodefuceta (Jun 14, 2018)

With mr. fake eyebrows as PM, I'd be worried too.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 14, 2018)

He's definetly not as bad as people make him seem to be. Nothing's gonna happen, there's no reason to attack Canada.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 14, 2018)

Canada yet have 2 choices to avoid catastrophe:

1. make alliance with Rassia and China
2. Invade USA
3. become his beach (let's be civil, we have kids here)


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 14, 2018)

Old said:


> Not to worry, he’s on his way out.  Tune in tomorrow!


Yea, in six more years.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 15, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> I have some anxiety problems so I may just be blowing this out of proportion but I've been concerned about what trump has on his (flawed) mind... Annexing Canada? Nuking them? Hell he could just tarrif us to bankruptcy!
> 
> I know we are allies but trump doesn't seem to like us that much. So what do you guys think...?


With a madman (or at best the toxic kind of car salesman) in charge of your neighbor country, it's very understandable to feel that way. But indeed: you're blowing things out of proportion. Insulting everyone who says something that bothers him (like Trudeau, a couple days ago) is just how he is. By this time, he has probably already forgotten about it. Or more likely: he has found that he has no way to even start with anything that could really do this sort of damage.

The economical situation is different. Honestly: I feel ashamed for our leaders that they haven't fully backed Trudeau on that statement. It's perfectly fair that if the USA comes up with steel regulations from out of nowhere*, Canada may reply with similar measurements. We should simply all do the same until the USA realises that sort of shit isn't what allies do to each other.



*any fucker dares to defend that "it's for our national safety" argument as even having a shred of credibility?


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm more mad that Canada is charging so much for milk.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2018)

He won't do anything other than pointless tariffs he's already enacted.  Trump is almost all bark, no bite.


----------



## Old (Jun 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> He won't do anything other than pointless tariffs he's already enacted.  Trump is almost all bark, no bite.



80% bark, 10% uncut coke, 10% flop sweat.



Xzi said:


> He won't do anything other than pointless tariffs he's already enacted.  Trump is almost all bark, no bite.



Say, have you heard?  Moments ago Judge Jackson just sent Comrade Paulie to jail!    It BEGINS!

The dotard is about to reach CRITICAL meltdown status, hang on to your seat!


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 15, 2018)

Old said:


> Not to worry, he’s on his way out.  Tune in tomorrow!


lmao what do you have to say about FBI members and and ex-mueller gang moron texting reporters "We're gonna stop it" to some retard asking "he's not going to win, right? right?"? how the fUCk is that not corruption of the highest order


----------



## Viri (Jun 15, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> I have some anxiety problems so I may just be blowing this out of proportion but I've been concerned about what trump has on his (flawed) mind... Annexing Canada? Nuking them? Hell he could just tarrif us to bankruptcy!
> 
> I know we are allies but trump doesn't seem to like us that much. So what do you guys think...?


Yes. Trump is about to start WW3 for the 50th time. Nothing is going to happen, you're overreacting. Though, if you thought the CAD was doing bad, it's about to get a lot worse. It's already taking a beating.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2018)

Viri said:


> Yes. Trump is about to start WW3 for the 50th time. Nothing is going to happen, you're overreacting. Though, if you thought the CAD was doing bad, it's about to get a lot worse. It's already taking a beating.


He is getting ready to crash the US economy with more tariffs flying back and forth between the US and China today.  Poor Canadians just get shoved in the back seat for Mr. Cheeto's wild ride.


----------

